# Is this too much to pay for a 'quality' machine?



## amy446446 (Apr 19, 2019)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B078YPZRDK/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=cfukweb-21&camp=1634&creative=6738&linkCode=as2&creativeASIN=B078YPZRDK&linkId=6d3c82521855019fa6d4a101c6429b4d

Having a huge domestic with hubby on this, seems we always manage to argue on a bank holiday weekend, it starts so well, we agree to treat ourselves then he just gets unreasonable. At Xmas it was over holidays but that is a whole different story and not on topic with this forum.

Anyway what does everyone think? Buy or Not to Buy? before i tell you who says what.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice first post, and no introduction. I'm guessing you are going to start spamming us with loans..? A commercial 2 group for home use? I don't think so..

Do I ban you now or are you being genuine?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Go for it. Oh wait, it's out of stock. Find something else!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

What's unreasonable about wanting a 10 litre two group commercial machine in your kitchen?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Rob1 said:


> What's unreasonable about wanting a 10 litre two group commercial machine in your kitchen?


 @johnealey only 10 litres?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

It'll be handy for those occasions when the whole neighbourhood drops in for a coffee.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Norvin said:


> It'll be handy for those occasions when the whole neighbourhood drops in for a coffee.


What better way to finish off your October Brexit/Halloween street party than with a load of old fashioned mountainous foam covered cappuccinos made with a "15bar" Italian espresso machine?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think a three group would be more practical....


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

15 bar on a commercial machine...???!!...oops


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

One for the hubby, one for the dame. She should get a 3 group for the little boy who lives down the lane.


----------



## amy446446 (Apr 19, 2019)

OK so we bought it, partly to put the arguement to bed and stop hubby sulking all weekend and partly because I have to admit it will look great in our kitchen, which was a factor in the choice.

I was just a little nervous it would look a little pretentious at home when the girlies come for coffee, but we decided it is our choice and not to worry about them.

Do i need special coffee if this is as the posts say a commercial machine or can i just get my usual? I wasn't aware this was a Commercial machine.

I will post some pics later for you alll to see.

Hope your all having a great weekend.


----------



## amy446446 (Apr 19, 2019)

hi Rhys

I am Amy, 27 years old from Chealsea. I am married no children (yet). My husband plays football in West London and we certainly don't need a loan. I am not in the habit of lending money either before you ask.

I am 100% genuine and real, no fake bits on me. I work hard at the gym every day to look like this, I can't stand people who cheat and have fake bits.

Don't ban me unless you are jealous, as i hate jealous types, they really cramp my style.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

If you are the wife of a Chelsea/other-elite-club footballer with him bringing home £10K per week minimum, why would a £2K coffee machine cause an argument? A £200K coffee shop investment maybe but a £2K coffee machine?...

If you are genuine, you will have detected that a 2-group commercial machine with the compromises this entails is not the direction most people will take, but you bought it anyway before waiting for advice on the alternatives.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

This must be a wind up, in fact it it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

amy446446 said:


> hi Rhys
> 
> I am Amy, 27 years old from Chealsea. I am married no children (yet). My husband plays football in West London and we certainly don't need a loan. I am not in the habit of lending money either before you ask.
> 
> ...


Hi Amy,

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. Welcome aboard. You certainly bought a lovely machine, and I hope you did your research before buying it.

The machine you bought is more suitable for a semi commercial environment, as it is unlikely you'll be using both groups (where the water comes out to brew coffee) at the same time. The machine you bought will require some degree of maintenance, and using tap water, specially from London, will destroy the machine in no time due to its hardness.

Also, Amazon is not the right place to buy this sort of equipment. If I were you, I'd cancel your order and would take a day trip to Bella Barista (Google up) to buy your equipment, as it will give you a great idea of what this is all about. Alternatively, buy a Londinium L-R, a favourite with us.

A Barista course is also highly recommended.

You can buy a far superior machine for the money you paid.

Needless to say, you don't need special coffee. You will need a really good grinder and good quality freshly roasted beans.

Let us know how you get on and good luck.

Have fun at the gym and keep "working" hard. I bet you look amazing. We don't give a s**t.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Amy, if you struggle with this........remember, you need a suitable decent grinder, tamper, milk jugs, scales and that's just for starters. You will not be able to buy pre ground coffee for a number of reasons. When you make a coffee, you extract a % from the beans.......lots to learn......if you struggle, just put some of your usual Nescafe or similar straight into the handles but I would suggest a spoon and a half for starters


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Amy. As a moderator, first posts like this including a link to a sold out (especially commercial) coffee machine arouse suspicions, more so since you haven't posted an introduction. I checked your email address (and any homepage) and saw it was from a loan company. No one else can see these btw. I gave you the benefit of the doubt and waited for a reply.

Many folks on here have commercial equipment in their homes, especially grinders as the quality is far superior in the cup. Also there are plenty on here with pro-sumer machines and a few with commercial machines. Though you've got to ask yourself if it's worth the cost of running one of these compared to a smaller single group with a smaller boiler. Heating up 10 litres of water just to make a few drinks is like lighting a barbecue just to cook one sausage..

Since you are in London, you could maybe contact @Glenn for some training.

And as for 'is this too much to pay for a machine?' Mine was second hand and more than twice a much as that. Does it look pretentious? No, I don't think so. I spent more that that on grinders.

You'll need a grinder to go with it now and there are plenty to choose from depending on what you intend to do. Are you going to single dose different coffees, or stick with one?

Welcome btw, we aren't a bad bunch in here as you'll find out.


----------



## amy446446 (Apr 19, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Hi Amy,
> 
> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. Welcome aboard. You certainly bought a lovely machine, and I hope you did your research before buying it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, have a great easter. Not too many eggs


----------



## amy446446 (Apr 19, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> Hi Amy, if you struggle with this........remember, you need a suitable decent grinder, tamper, milk jugs, scales and that's just for starters. You will not be able to buy pre ground coffee for a number of reasons. When you make a coffee, you extract a % from the beans.......lots to learn......if you struggle, just put some of your usual Nescafe or similar straight into the handles but I would suggest a spoon and a half for starters


I have booked some lessons to show me how to ue it.


----------



## amy446446 (Apr 19, 2019)

Rhys said:


> Hi Amy. As a moderator, first posts like this including a link to a sold out (especially commercial) coffee machine arouse suspicions, more so since you haven't posted an introduction. I checked your email address (and any homepage) and saw it was from a loan company. No one else can see these btw. I gave you the benefit of the doubt and waited for a reply.
> 
> Many folks on here have commercial equipment in their homes, especially grinders as the quality is far superior in the cup. Also there are plenty on here with pro-sumer machines and a few with commercial machines. Though you've got to ask yourself if it's worth the cost of running one of these compared to a smaller single group with a smaller boiler. Heating up 10 litres of water just to make a few drinks is like lighting a barbecue just to cook one sausage..
> 
> ...


Yes that was a company i setup but never actually got round to trading. It is very tax efficient though 

I was more concerned about the look of the machine than the price TBH

We like several types of beans depending on mood or time of day so will have lots to choose from.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Develop an unhealthy relationship with your chosen energy supplier and nothing seems unreasonable









John


----------



## amy446446 (Apr 19, 2019)

amy446446 said:


> Yes that was a company i setup but never actually got round to trading. It is very tax efficient though
> 
> I was more concerned about the look of the machine than the price TBH
> 
> We like several types of beans depending on mood or time of day so will have lots to choose from.


Rhys,

Any recommendations on good grinders? Also how fine should i be grinding my beans? I know i booked lessons but want to try my machine out later when it arrives. i currently have a pretty standard grinder but it does allow me to set how course the grind is.

https://amzn.to/2PogHVm Any Good? as you can probably tell, I am a bit of an amazon fanatic, Its great that it just arrives next day and my assistant can sign for it and set it up while i'm busy.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

No one can really say how fine to grind your beans.. you will need to start weighing what you put in and what you get out over a certain time. Then you will need to adjust for your taste and for different beans.

Welcome and good luck


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello









Go on the Bella Barista site and check out something like this:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/eureka-olympus-75e-espresso-grinder.html

There are others things you are going to need too - milk pitchers, scales, cups, a knock box . . .

I use Acme cups, Barista Gear milk pitchers (from CofA pitchers), Acaia scales etc

Amazon isn't the best place to find decent, high end kit. If you really want to be the envy of your friends, and want to own really fantastic, then there are some superb machines around - just not on Amazon!

Just throwing this link in the ring:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?49660-La-Marzocco-GS3-MP-(2018)


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

This is 100% a wind up - no question


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm torn between wanting to help (not that I can offer much advice compared to the members above) and laughing at this

I too like the efficiency of amazon, but tend to shop elsewhere if I time allows (I'm not always as organised I wish to be), but for this sort of stuff- absolutely not. And it's slightly ironic that the OP uses amazon for the prime service,, even though the grinder they ordered will take a month to arrive...

I'm probably just jealous and bitter that I can't afford the energy bills this machine will produce, let alone the machine itself


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

MrShades said:


> This is 100% a wind up - no question


Yip something isn't right


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Joined and posted all in around the last 24hrs....

https://www.google.com/search?q=%22amy446446%22+forum

Until "amy446446" posts a photo of herself standing infront of her new commercial machine, holding a potato in one hand and a sign saying "I'm amy446446" in the other, I suggest we all stop responding on this thread.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Amy ^^^^^


----------



## amy446446 (Apr 19, 2019)

jonnycooper29 said:


> I'm torn between wanting to help (not that I can offer much advice compared to the members above) and laughing at this
> 
> I too like the efficiency of amazon, but tend to shop elsewhere if I time allows (I'm not always as organised I wish to be), but for this sort of stuff- absolutely not. And it's slightly ironic that the OP uses amazon for the prime service,, even though the grinder they ordered will take a month to arrive...
> 
> I'm probably just jealous and bitter that I can't afford the energy bills this machine will produce, let alone the machine itself


I'm using Amazon because they deliver to my door, usually next day but the same as everywhere sometimes they are out of stock of what you want and you have to wait. Once I went to Waitrose and they had sold out of couscous but i still use them for my weekly shop.


----------



## amy446446 (Apr 19, 2019)

MrShades said:


> Joined and posted all in around the last 24hrs....
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=%22amy446446%22+forum
> 
> Until "amy446446" posts a photo of herself standing infront of her new commercial machine, holding a potato in one hand and a sign saying "I'm amy446446" in the other, I suggest we all stop responding on this thread.


What are you implying MrShades?

Cycling is a hobby of mine, keeps my bottom nice and firm plus hubby says I look great in lycra.

And I asked about sous vide cooking times, unless you can help and tell me how long to cook my salmon.

I'm not sure I want to post a picture as you make me feel uncomfortable, everyone else has been helpful but I feel as though you are a little wierd almost stalker like and I don't want to feel like that.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

amy446446 said:


> What are you implying MrShades?
> 
> Cycling is a hobby of mine, keeps my bottom nice and firm plus hubby says I look great in lycra.
> 
> ...


Complete BS - go away


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm not having it!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

S when is the machine due then Amy? It was out of stock when I looked on Amazon. Without sounding odd, and I use Amazon a lot, I would never buy anything specialist from them. They have no expertise in coffee and cannot offer you advice. If not too late, I would cancel the order and look to buy from someone local to you who can offer you help and support in the way that you are going to need. It takes quite a bit of time and effort and understanding to make good coffee.

I do not know why you want a two group as they are considered as out and out commercial machines. There are plenty of very desirable, top of the market single group machines available from good retailers

La Marzocco GS3

Vesuvius

Rocket R60

and a host of others. Despite the alleged wind up accusations, I will take my chance and say this. Ring Bella Barista. They are in Northampton. 01933 273265 Ask for Claudette, the owner and tell her my forum name. She is a very good pal of mine and BB are probably near the top of UK coffee supply firms. They have their own training school on top of everything else. I think if you do that you will silence the critics and also help yourself enormously


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Quick google shows the same user asking similar questions on cycling and food forums, all with links to Amazon products

if it quacks like a duck, looks like a duck and walks like a duck &#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

amy446446 said:


> What are you implying MrShades?
> 
> Cycling is a hobby of mine, keeps my bottom nice and firm plus hubby says I look great in lycra.




Amy, whatever you want to do... do it. People here are saying the same thing al over: don't buy from amazon, buy from s specialist shop. Would you buy your fancy car from amazon without even looking at it? No. Would you buy your clothes from amazon? No. Then, do yourself a favour, and listen (read) up: forget amazon for specialist coffee machines. Cancel your order. Go with your assistant to Bella Barista, check out what you want to buy, try it out, buy it, put the machine, grinder and accessories in the car and then come back to us.

Happy Easter, and enjoy cycling.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Thread put on ignore....surprised it's still going


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@amy446446 whereabouts in Chealsea (sic) do you abide? Care to explain why your IP places you on Bangkok? Not exactly Chealsea is it.

Over to you @Rhys


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Makes a change from cats and walls.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Makes a change from cats and walls.


I look back on those days with a certain fondness

Maybe Amy is N...&#8230; no &#8230;&#8230;. cant be


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

working dog said:


> I look back on those days with a certain fondness
> 
> Maybe Amy is N...&#8230; no &#8230;&#8230;. cant be


N..... never claimed to have a cute bum!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Drewster said:


> N..... never claimed to have a cute bum!!


Probably shy









My other half likes Costa and advises me to take my Jag to Kwik Fit.. she also looks incredible in lycra.. Some things aren't right but I can forgive her for them









It's late, and I'm tired.. Think I'll catch up on this lot tomorrow..


----------

